# is it safe to use norethisterone to delay the period of your treatment cycle?



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Hi, I was supposed to have FET  this month but it has been abandoned as I have swine flu   but I have really regular cycles and the transfer day next month will fall on a sunday (clinic is closed that day). As I will be having immune treatments I really cant risk this happening! I was wondering if there was any problem in using norethisterone to delay my period for a few days so that it doesnt fall on the sunday. I spoke to the clinic but forgot to ask them this, but they couldnt think of anything that might help anyway! Please help! Thanks xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about the swine flu  Hope you recover soon   I'd advise speaking to your clinic for advice about the norethisterone as you will need to make sure you get your timings and dates for all aspects of the cycle lined up and they are best placed to advise for your own personal situation.

Maz x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I'd also check that the clinic is closed for procedures on a Sunday too.
I thought my clinic was closed on a Sunday as this is what it says everywhere, so I was in a right panic when I had EC on Tuesday and wanted blastocysts.
It turns out they do do ET on Sundays if that is the best day and they have an on call nurse, embryologist and doctor.


----------



## yorkshirebunny (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for replies    my clinic is defo shut on sunday which prevented getting any blasts for my first cycle sadly. Spoke to clinic today and they said it would be fine to use norethisterone to delay the period which is one less thing for me to be worrying about! Hurray! xxx


----------

